# Colored Gorilla Glue?



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Today, I'm gonna start redoing a 37 column that I have for some red eyes that I got recently. It already has a background in it that I really like, but a lot of the silicone and coco fiber has worn off after being in use for quite awhile. After I scrub the background well to get all the loose junk off of it, I want to recover everything in a background mix that I use, but I wont be using silicone for it this time around. 

The plan is to use gorilla glue this time, but I dont like the ugly yellow color that shines through sometimes. 

My question is this. Has anyone ever used a pigment or dye to color the gorilla glue before using it for backgrounds? After planting and letting moss and algae grow on the background, I know it wont be all that visible, but I still wonder how hard it would be to dye the gorilla glue. 

Any suggestions?...

-Matt


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't know of any dyes, maybe food coloring gels?
As long as you keep pressing the substrate onto the gorilla glue and dont wet the surface before applying the gorilla glue it shouldn't bubble up much and turn yellow.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I'll probably just go ahead with it and then patch up anything that shines through. 

Thanks anyways Devanny!

-Matt


----------



## IN2DEEP (Aug 7, 2007)

I use black dry tempra paint. Also, I've run tree fern panel, coco fiber, bamboo pieces and peat pelets through a coffee grinder until powder. Squirt the glue on a plate, add about 1/5 color (don't want it too much like a paste) or ground media and use a playing card to fold it in and spread it on. It will still be shiney, but will have a better color and if you throw some of the ground media on top while drying it will have a natural finish. The dry tempra paint will not color the water if submerged and the ground media makes the glue very rigid. Personally I mix the black paint in,apply, throw the dry ground stuff on and tap it in as the glue is rising and shake off the excess and reuse.


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

Any latex paint will tint the GG. GG is catalyzed by the presence of water, so mixing in an acrylic latex paint will tint it any color that you want and the paint will begin the expansion process. Just pick up a few earth tone colors from the craft store, walmart, etc.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

davecalk said:


> Any latex paint will tint the GG. GG is catalyzed by the presence of water, so mixing in an acrylic latex paint will tint it any color that you want and the paint will begin the expansion process. Just pick up a few earth tone colors from the craft store, walmart, etc.


Sweet! I like it! Cheap, easy and readily available!

I'll have to give it a try today.

-Matt


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

You can also use powdered concrete tinters, I used black. They work really well (QuickCrete makes them I think, I'm at school so I won't be able to check for another couple weeks until I get home). ONLY USE A SMALL AMOUNT IF YOU DO THIS! You only need a pinch of powder for a few square inches of GG (I mixed mine in a Tupperware tub then applied it to the background).


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas guys! 

I think im gonna end up using the acrylic paints though. They're super cheap and I have places I can go to close to my house that I can get them for next to nothing. 

-Matt


----------

